# TAS '07 pics



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Some amateur pics while we wait for the proper stuff from DCD 












































































































































































































































Worst stuff at the show (for me)


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Great Photos, 

Is the TS Supra one with a V12 ?


Not sure abput the 30" Wheels and the BMW 

Nigel


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

nigel f said:


> Great Photos,
> 
> Is the TS Supra one with a V12 ?
> 
> ...


Hi Nigel,

Yes the gold one is the 5 litre V12 twin turbo with their new wide body kit. It also has an awesome fuel setup and the radiator is relocated to the rear!
The white one is the demo model for the wide body kit.

The BM in the last photo is the complete antithesis of what TAS should be about :chairshot


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Love that FD!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

V12 5 L Twin turbo, that sounds great, what engine is it they have used?

I do like the body Kit

Nigel


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

nigel f said:


> V12 5 L Twin turbo, that sounds great, what engine is it they have used?
> 
> I do like the body Kit
> 
> Nigel


It's the engine from the Toyota Century (typical government limo), the only V12 made in Japan I think.
It's quite similar to two 1JZs on a common crank.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The Beemer is made by the American division of Alpine.

The Supra V12 is beginning to grow in me. How much horsepower are they able to get of that engine? I heard that the engine standard has 280bhp.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

the tail lights on the TS supra look cool.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Some more info on the TS Supra



> The 1ZE-GE engine came out of a Toyota century, which is the only V12 engine made by a Japanese auto manufacturer. Smokey Nagata had this idea for a while however the engine could not be sourced until recently. The 1ZE V12 configuration is best described as that of two 2.5 liter sraight 6 cylinder 1JZ setups paired up running next to each other in harmony.
> 
> In stock forn, th V12 puts out 280ps & 49kg/m of torque.
> "Although the oil pan and the engine mounts need to be fabricated, the swap seems relatively simple. I was worried about the fit but the engine fit pretty snug." claims smokey.
> ...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That's from an Option magazine article last month from an interview quite a bit earlier.
It already has two GT2540s on it, which they are going to swap for a more modern variant soon.
Supposed to be 800ps on low boost and 1000ps on high boost.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics Bean, the Supra also grows on me, the white one without stickers and different wheels, in Targa, would look the nuts.
I think that the Supra deserved a little make over, as the NSX, RX7 and S2000 have many bodyconversions on the market . . . . that century V12 looks mayhem, would love to hear the sound . .:clap: 
The Bimmer looks crap, nice for the US, but the TAS should keep it clean and not fall into no-limit body tuning . .
Actually this forum seems to be the number one resource about TAS2007 pictures on the net, thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

great pictures ,, thanks for sharing them mate


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

I cant see any pics?!?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Bean - The pics dont seem to be showing up....says 'Image not found' ?

Ohhhhhh I wanna see this new TS supra !!! I wish I'd gone to Japan now


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

can't see them either:bawling:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Ohhhhhh I wanna see this new TS supra !!! I wish I'd gone to Japan now


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hahaha I 've seen them . . Bean your server might be dead.
I really like the white Supra . . .


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Hahaha I 've seen them . . Bean your server might be dead.


Hmmm 
Doesn't look too good does it - I'll try and find out what's happened.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Bean said:


> Hmmm
> Doesn't look too good does it - I'll try and find out what's happened.


Hurry up and get it fixed then


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheers for the TS supra pics, looks well nice


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

phat_gadgy said:


> Hurry up and get it fixed then


Yeah, I really want to have a peek.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Pharoahe . . . your the man:bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

next year............next year


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome stuff Pharoahe!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome pics !!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

More pics here guys:
Another 48hrs: Tokyo Autosalon 07 Photodiary - JDM Style Tuning Forum


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the link Justin


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Top Secret = killing it! That supra is out of control! V12! Any specs on performance?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Bean said:


> Hmmm
> Doesn't look too good does it - I'll try and find out what's happened.


Seem to have blown the bandwidth limit - didn't take too long lol
Rather than just a set limit per day that resets, they decided to suspend the whole account :lamer:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Thank you for the very nice pictures! Wish I could be there too.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean, i know its harder this way, but I use imageshack and have never had a
problem with limits or # of files I upload. Pics I taken/hosted are still viewable
even after 2 years.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

TAS who wouldn't wanna be there? I had fun this year. Didn't really shoot it for anyone so I just pretty much hung out with friends.










Hehe not really my friend, but these guys are.










Check out more at www.saikomag.com


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pics. Great stuff!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for the link Justin


Look at the picture behind Smokey. After that check this link 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/61953-top-secret-gtr-proto.html


----------



## yokotas13 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## yokotas13 (Nov 12, 2006)

my contribution. still learning i wanna be as cool as yukio and DCD one day lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That matt RX7 looks stealth, great project car:clap:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> That matt RX7 looks stealth, great project car:clap:


That is the only car looking good on the URAS stand


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

This thread keeps on getting better and better.


----------

